# Learning to be a house dog



## mia12 (Feb 21, 2015)

Keera has been an outside dog from 8 weeks-8 months before I got her. I picked her up Friday and she didnt even want to go through the door to get inside. After trying to coax her for almost 30 minutes I decided to see if she would follow my blue heeler through the door. She finally did!! She was scared of everything. The TV,my cell phone ringing, doors shutting etc. Oh and forget the stairs!! Well Saturday I worked with her all day. And was getting her set into our routine and everything. Now 3 days later she runs inside and outside like its nothing. She isn't as jumpy inside and is finally just settling down. I allow my dogs on the furniture and my bed but she refused to get on. Didnt really bother me but I knew she wanted on she was just scared. So I started playing with my dog on my bed and she hoped on. I said "good girl" and she hoped right off -_- but now she is currently snoozing away beside me on my bed  If we're not outside I'm usually in my room since I can't handle my loud siblings at times,haha! I just am shocked at how well she is settling in and how fast! She went from living in middle of no where running free all day to living the small town life and being inside. A little unsure at first but now she is acting like she has always been here!!! The only thing she is still unsure about is the stairs but I have a feeling if won't be hard to have her overcome her fear


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Nice to hear a happy story!It's great she's settling in so quickly,I'm sure it's because you're so focused on bonding with her and making her feel comfortable.Bless you for rescuing her


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Nice....it has to feel good seeing Keera adjust to her new environment including that whole new world for her called "inside" where the humans live....sounds like she is getting a warm welcome to her new life and acting accordingly. Good for you!


SuperG


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

That's wonderful! You have a very good training tool helping -your Heeler.


----------



## mia12 (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks guys  I was/am nervous since she is my first GSD and I was almost certain I was going to "ruin" her but thankfully she is making this easy on me!! I also found out she LOVES kids which is a relief since I babysit kids during summer. While the dogs are only out during the kids nap time or if we're outside I needed a dog that would be able to handle them,lol. She also fit right in with the current dogs in the house. She is really making me love the GSDs as a breed <3 I have always liked them but I feel I'm always going to have to have one now,haha,


----------



## mia12 (Feb 21, 2015)

Stonevintage said:


> That's wonderful! You have a very good training tool helping -your Heeler.


Yes she is my baby!! She literally goes everywhere with me. She is so well behaved and I got lucky with Mia(heeler) she just goes with the flow.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Yea, they are unbelievable dogs. Very unique IMO. One suggestion, for your future situation (babysitting kids in summer). Just keep her in contact with kids year round. She will be going thru a lot of changes in the next few months and if she is only around kids in the summer months you don't want her to become "unaccustomed" to having kids around for any length of time.

Mia is a female, how old is she? You have other dogs?


----------



## mia12 (Feb 21, 2015)

Stonevintage said:


> Yea, they are unbelievable dogs. Very unique IMO. One suggestion, for your future situation (babysitting kids in summer). Just keep her in contact with kids year round. She will be going thru a lot of changes in the next few months and if she is only around kids in the summer months you don't want her to become "unaccustomed" to having kids around for any length of time.
> 
> Mia is a female, how old is she? You have other dogs?


I have a huge family full of kids so every weekend she gets to play with kids  and yes Mia is 2.5 years old. Then my sister has a 10 month old Aussie. Which I know most say against getting same sex dogs but my sisters Aussie hates male dogs and thinks they all need to die,lol. My heeler is fine with all dogs  so I wasn't too worried about bringing Keera in. And we have had female/female and male/males before no problems.


----------

